# Unter KDE 4.3 kein Sound

## bvthadden

Hallo,

Ich habe vor einigen Tagen von KDE 3.5.10 auf KDE 4.3.1 upgedatet. Unter der Version 3.5.10 hat noch alles super geklappt mit dem Sound.

```

bodo@flusi24 ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.4.2, glibc-2.11-r0, 2.6.31.4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.31.4-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Extreme_CPU_X9770_@_3.20GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 24 Nov 2009 17:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p28

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.9-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r3, 2.6.2-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O1 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr eds emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 jpeg kde ldap libnotify mad mikmod mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis webkit win32codecs x264 x86 xml xml2 xorg xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Kann mir jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich den Sound wieder zurück bekomme. Es ist irgendwie doof, wenn man Fernseh kuckt und keinen Ton hört.

Bodo

----------

## ScytheMan

was sagt denn cat /etc/asound.conf 

und 

cat ~/.asoundrc

?

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Funktioniert Sound z. B. auf der Kommandozeile? Ist ein Backend für Phonon vorhanden? (>Systemeinstellungen >Multimedia)

----------

## bvthadden

also ALSA funktioniert. Ich habe iTunes 7.2 mit Hilfe dem Crossover Office installiert und da kann ich meine gekaufte Musik auch unter Linux hören.

cat /etc/asound.conf :

```

bodo@flusi24 ~ $ cat /etc/asound.conf

cat: /etc/asound.conf: No such file or directory

bodo@flusi24 ~ $ cat ~/.asoundrc

cat: /home/bodo/.asoundrc: No such file or directory

bodo@flusi24 ~ $ 

```

aber :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> flusi24 bodo # /etc/init.d/alsasound status 
> 
> ALSA sound driver loaded.
> ...

 

Als Soundkarte habe ich die Creative Labs XFi und hda-intel :

lsmod :

```
flusi24 bodo # lsmod

flusi24 bodo # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_ctxfi              70484  0 

dib3000mb               9772  0 

dvb_usb_nova_t_usb2     5168  0 

dvb_usb_dibusb_common     6276  1 dvb_usb_nova_t_usb2

dvb_pll                 8028  1 dvb_usb_dibusb_common

scsi_wait_scan           996  0 

fuse                   50740  12 

it87_wdt                5540  0 

it87                   18044  0 

hwmon_vid               2152  1 it87

coretemp                5300  0 

dazukofs               26808  0 

nvidia               8863568  32 

snd_hda_codec_realtek   183668  0 

snd_hda_codec          49652  1 snd_hda_codec_realtek

snd_hwdep               6176  1 snd_hda_codec

snd_pcm                58344  2 snd_ctxfi,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              16776  1 snd_pcm

joydev                  8604  0 

snd                    45808  6 snd_ctxfi,snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          7564  1 snd_pcm

dvb_usb_dib0700        35828  0 

dib7000p               13680  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib7000m               11864  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dvb_usb                14104  3 dvb_usb_nova_t_usb2,dvb_usb_dibusb_common,dvb_usb_dib0700

mt2266                  4380  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib3000mc              10504  2 dvb_usb_dibusb_common,dvb_usb_dib0700

dibx000_common          2780  3 dib7000p,dib7000m,dib3000mc

mxl5007t                7796  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

s5h1411                 8412  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

mt2060                  4224  2 dvb_usb_dibusb_common,dvb_usb_dib0700

lgdt3305               10316  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

dib0070                 6048  1 dvb_usb_dib0700

uvcvideo               50792  0 

```

Also geladen sind sie. Unter Gnome ist der Sound da.

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Und das Phonon-Backend?

Ich erinnere mich, dass bei mir unter KDE 4.3.1 gstreamer nicht funktioniert hat, sehr wohl aber xine (mit KDE 4.3.3 geht jetzt beides).

----------

## Klaus Meier

gstreamer geht, es wird nur nicht installiert, auch wenn du das Flag setzt. Du musst ein emerge gst-plugins-meta machen, dann klappt es. Und das Problem mit dem Sound hatte ich auch, da steht im Mixer alles auf Null, schau da mal nach.

Früher habe ich Larry gespielt, heute KDE4.

----------

## bvthadden

als Backend sind bei mir vorhanden :

xine ( Phonon Treiber für xine 0.2.60 ) und

GStreamer

wobei xine als erstes oben steht. Wie kann ich denn überprüfen, ob die Backends funktionierem ? Bei Deinterlacing  method steht bei mir use_vo_driver.

----------

## nuuskierig

Hallo,

unter Systems -> Multimedia kann man die verscheidenen Sounddevices Testen. 

Da gibt es links unten auch eine Option mit "Show advanced devices".

Hatte das Problem, das bei mir nur nach das digitale device drin stand, und die analogen ausgegraut sind. Hab bis jetzt nicht rausgefunden, was die Ursache dafür ist.

----------

## r3tep

Ich habe auch immer mal wieder Probleme damit und habe festgestellt, dass es nur funktioniert, wenn ich ALSA in den Kernel hineincompiliere.

Manchmal ist der Sound auch weg, wenn ich den Benutzer gewechselt habe. Ein Neustart behebt dann immer das Problem. (Erinnert mich an Windows...)

----------

## bvthadden

OK, unter Multimedia habe ich nun die Sound devices getestet. Das einzigste, wo was abgespielt wurde und wo ich es auch hören konnte war

- Creative X-Fi 20K1 Unknown ( Front / WaveIn )

bei den anderen Devices kam kein Peep heraus. KDE 4.3.3 ist noch mit ~x86 Flag maskiert, wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe. Ich muss mal heraus finden, welche Packete ich in meine Liste dann eintragen muss ( /etc/portage/package.unmask & package.keywords ).Vielleicht ist es sollte man doch auf 4.3.3 gleich umsatteln.

----------

## franzf

 *bvthadden wrote:*   

> Das einzigste, wo was abgespielt wurde und wo ich es auch hören konnte war
> 
> - Creative X-Fi 20K1 Unknown ( Front / WaveIn )

 

Dann setz doch das als Default-Device.

----------

## bvthadden

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *bvthadden wrote:*   Das einzigste, wo was abgespielt wurde und wo ich es auch hören konnte war
> 
> - Creative X-Fi 20K1 Unknown ( Front / WaveIn ) 
> 
> Dann setz doch das als Default-Device.

 

Wie als default setzen ? ich kann da nur die Reihenfolge beinflussen. Und es steht in der Liste ganz oben.

Bodo

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Wenn Du es in der Reihenfolge nach oben befördert hast, muss das für andere Programme natürlich erst übernommen werden („Anwenden“ in der deutschen Übersetzung). Außerdem kann es nötig sein, das Programm, das Musik abspielen soll, dann erst noch neu zu starten (auch wenn es in der Theorie eigentlich on the fly gehen sollte).

Du kannst bei der Gelegenheit auch prüfen, ob jemand mit Deiner Soundkarte schon das hier beherzigt hat: http://phonon.kde.org/cms/1036

 *Quote:*   

> report audio hardware: Download the soundcardinfo.sh script and run it in a Konsole on your machine. Attach the output to a wishlist bug report on bugs.kde.org so that it can be integrated into the audio hardware database of Phonon.

 

----------

## AmonAmarth

vielleicht auch mal "geräteliste anwenden auf ..." versuchen

----------

